# Are You Single?



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

Just wanna know if people are single or not that is all.


----------



## JDWorm (Mar 18, 2004)

Of course. Naturally.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Very.


----------



## LilyFair (Nov 8, 2003)

I want a man


----------



## Amy555 (Nov 10, 2003)

for the first time in my life i actually have a boyfriend :banana


----------



## Pillar (Aug 16, 2004)

Yep


----------



## rocknroll (Nov 11, 2003)

No. Does this question ask are you single in terms of GF/BF or married/unmarried?


----------



## quietgirl0416 (Dec 8, 2003)

I've been single my whole life.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm single


----------



## rollingstone55 (Apr 16, 2004)

About as single as you can be, yet I keep telling myself: "One of these years...one of these years...it's gonna change." Gotta keep hope.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Yes.


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_nope_


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Like Adam Sandler said in the Wedding Singer, "Destined to wander the planet alone just like the Incredible Hulk....." :lol


----------



## Jackie (Jan 8, 2004)

ya


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

i dont think single is a strong enough word to describe my situation. it's mor elike im rejected by society. im an outcast....the butt of society's joke.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I live in sin. :evil 

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Fly (Apr 9, 2004)

LilyFair said:


> I want a man


I want a woman, too bad I'm not much of a man.


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Nope luckily


----------



## Woody (Nov 16, 2003)

Yea, I'm single


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

no


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

yeah, i am single, it wasn't so bad before I had my first girlfriend but now that I've had one I know what I am missing.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Yes


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm 31 and have always been single.

I fear it may always be that way, since it's hard to imagine that any woman would want someone like me. I haven't totally given up yet. I just got done posting yet another personal ad, which will likely get zero response.


----------



## scaredycat (Oct 8, 2004)

newtype said:


> I have always been single, never even been on a date.


same here


----------



## uranage (Jul 4, 2004)

Married to judo.


----------



## Planewalker (Feb 5, 2004)

Single, but with hope.


----------



## firedancer (Nov 14, 2003)

Married for little over a year. I was single when I was here before.


----------



## Paradox (Aug 9, 2004)

I've been single for over a year now and I'm really enjoying the freedom it brings. It is somewhat lonely though.


----------



## Azonic (Oct 7, 2004)

I've always been single. I seem to feel slightly less hopeless about it lately, not sure why. I enjoy the freedom, but I'm getting really tired of going through life alone.


----------



## Luscious Luke (Nov 12, 2003)

Yes. Sometimes I have a very optimistic viewpoint about it and think how lucky I am to have the freedom and nothing at all tying me down. Other times I worry about being alone the rest of my life. Other times I feel like I am so young that there is plenty of time to worry about romance in the future. Other times I think I don't need women and wonder if I was one of those people who was just "meant" to be a bachelor forever.

Love is like a rollercoaster with me... all I can do is throw my hands up and let my love life take its course.


----------



## eG (Aug 18, 2004)

Single for the past year and a half. Usually, but not always, single before that.


----------



## warnerbro1 (Jul 27, 2004)

Yes....No....maybe so


----------



## Nugan (Sep 21, 2004)

Looks that way.

I don't see it changing anytime soon either.


----------



## elvn (Jul 11, 2004)

Single. 

..Wait that's not a happy thought...

Single. 

Much better!


----------



## brokendoll (Nov 8, 2003)

Married for almost 5 years. :banana


----------



## Enigma (Dec 7, 2003)

*...*

Not at the moment but probally will be pretty soon!


----------



## vanessaB76 (Nov 13, 2003)

Single no more, thanks to Social Anxiety Support. :banana


----------



## Weyoun (Aug 7, 2004)

Single...losing hope. :sigh


----------



## Enigma (Dec 7, 2003)

*..*

Recently single and having a hard time with the break up


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

Almost married


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Im soooooo taken


----------



## Stacey (Jun 27, 2004)

Nope I'm not single. Been with the same man for a little over 3 yearsnow. Engaged with a wedding planned for 03-04-05.


----------



## juliet21 (Mar 4, 2004)

Yes


----------



## Olly (Oct 21, 2004)

Yep.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I am very not available. I guess that means I am taken. :lol


----------



## RX2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

Nope, I'm not single. I'm 100% taken and will probably marry the girl I am with now.


----------



## Partofme (May 23, 2004)

I'm single.


----------



## Laura (Nov 12, 2003)

...


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

Im single :sigh


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I always will be single.


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

kinda


----------



## Khyle785 (Nov 5, 2004)

I have a boyfriend.....have a feeling i'll be single soon though  :banana


----------



## looksee (Jun 18, 2004)

Cement said:


> I am single. I'm saving myself for the day my dream princess comes riding to me on a pretty white horse and takes me to her castle. Wait a minute :con


Yea that may be a problem if SHE's waiting for you to come riding on a pretty white horse and take her away to your castle :lol

I'm single - always have been and probably will until I'm finito with school *shrug*


----------



## elephant_girl (Dec 10, 2004)

I'm 24 and I've been single my whole life, and I don't think it'll be changing anytime soon.


----------



## raalka (Nov 14, 2004)

I'll be married for 3 years in January.


----------



## Madmonkeypoo (May 3, 2004)

Single then (mostly by choice)

Single now (definitely not by choice)

Will probably be single for most of my future (not by choice, of course)

Currently keeping busy till one comes along.


----------



## orwen2000 (Feb 24, 2004)

elephant_girl said:


> I'm 24 and I've been single my whole life, and I don't think it'll be changing anytime soon.


^ Me too ^ . Except I'm 30.


----------



## DJ62 (Feb 8, 2005)

I'm 43 and single. I've always been single.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

yes  Having a gf kicks ***, I wish I had one.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Very happily single.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yep, 29 and single. I don't feel quite so hopeless anymore, but the SA is still too strong to go in that direction.


----------



## Xothandir (Jan 23, 2005)

I'm single. :|


----------



## Missytail (Feb 19, 2005)

MissNegativity said:


> Where's the "I don't know" option? :b


Yes I need a don't know option too.


----------



## grooveOnthis (Nov 11, 2003)

Madmonkeypoo said:


> Single then (mostly by choice)
> 
> Single now (definitely not by choice)
> 
> ...


 :dito Thats me, I can really relate to that.


----------



## lyn01 (Apr 8, 2004)

So very, very, very single :sigh


----------



## Fly (Apr 9, 2004)

Yes, I'm single. Not for very long anymore, though.


----------



## tao_of_pooh (Feb 21, 2005)

how the h*** do SA people get relationships?! im in extreme awe...tell me your secrets.


----------



## mystic2102 (Mar 4, 2005)

yeah i need a man


----------



## Quarters (Nov 13, 2003)

mystic2102 said:


> yeah i need a man


I want to be treated like a man.

.......by a woman of course.


----------



## Mellah (Nov 10, 2003)

I've been with my boyfriend for just about 3 years now


----------



## Madmonkeypoo (May 3, 2004)

mere phantom said:
 

> I bet the majority of the NOT single are female
> 
> its always easier for women to get dates as guys have to do the asking


Really? ...Wonder what I'm doing wrong. :con


----------



## bellicose (Sep 16, 2004)

Not meeee!! Not anymore! :love


----------



## JayDee (Mar 6, 2005)

Nope, just established with my best friend that we were 'more than friends'.....and couldn't be happier :love  :banana


----------



## Fly (Apr 9, 2004)

Fly said:


> Yes, I'm single. Not for very long anymore, though.


Guess I was too optimistic.

Figures.


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

yes i am single for 5 months now :um


----------



## penguin (Feb 6, 2005)

Single, here.



tao_of_pooh said:


> how the h*** do SA people get relationships?! im in extreme awe...tell me your secrets.


In my case, a bad relationship caused it. :mum

However, time passes and "Release the old; advance forward" or something.  I went from a position of complete hermitude and saying: "No Way! Ever, for infinity" to where I'm now open to the opportunity of no longer being single.

Quite how the practicalities of that are going to work out, are a different thing, but still... :lol


----------



## Mork (Apr 11, 2005)

Very single, but still optimistic.


----------



## kindofcoolkid (Apr 16, 2005)

I dont know, ask my girlfriend.
:banana


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

34 and single, never married. :fall


----------



## renegade (Nov 1, 2005)

one dumb user name said:


> i dont think single is a strong enough word to describe my situation. it's mor elike im rejected by society. im an outcast....the butt of society's joke.


same here...hope that will change cause i'm going to put a tremendous effort into changing myself and actually do something about it


----------



## pm5kbebop (Oct 22, 2005)

yes


----------



## roya (Nov 12, 2005)

sooo single.....


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

That's actually hard for me to answer... I'm still married, but Very happily separated... and kind of seeing someone, but not quite... :con :stu

So I guess I have to say... yes and no.


----------



## TheDude04 (Nov 29, 2005)

Been single all my life


----------



## Maseur Shado (Jun 7, 2005)

Old broads are predominantly single. Unless they shack up with a younger guy looking for a sugar mommy. That answers the question, I think. :b


----------



## Shinji (Aug 13, 2005)

No Ma'am


----------



## missnat84 (Dec 31, 2004)

Yes and no, im complicated :b


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

I am single. :|


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Yes


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

Of course I am


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Yes of course.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Yes, and I am sick of it.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Yeah,I'm single..Been for a year..


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

No, but I will be in about a month.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Are You Single?*



anonymid said:


> No, but I will be in about a month.


Planning a Christmas breakup? My kind of style...


----------



## keem (Jun 23, 2006)

Nope :love :boogie


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Eternally single.


----------



## IndigoGirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Single, hopefully not forever.


----------



## rollingstone55 (Apr 16, 2004)

Yes, but I prefer the PC term "romantically challenged"! *LOL*


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

20 years single and still going, whoo!


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

yes


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Indeed I am. 

Ladies?


----------



## LonelyEnigma (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re:*



Bluecat said:


> I have always been single, never even been on a date.


 :ditto


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Single. But I know that when things are right that will change. I've had many gfs, but never was mature enough to want to make it el permanente. I think I would make a great mate for the right woman...or the wrong woman...or the woman who happens to need someone even tho we're totally wrong for each other. Fingers crossed! haha.


----------



## su0iruc (Aug 25, 2007)

Single. Haven't had a serious relationship in two years.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Yep. Single. Doot doo doot doot doo...


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Single.

I probably couldn't deal with being in a relationship right now.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

Nope


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Uhh, yeah.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

-


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

No, my boyfriend and I are very happy together. Aren't we, Richard Roundtree? Yeah, we are.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Do imaginary gfs count? I think they should count.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I want to date mserychic's feet


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Single, though I was not when I originally voted in this thread. I would like to change my vote. 

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: Are You Single*

blech


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I guess it is nice to be in a low pressure relationship where all the bells and whistles are not going off. I should try that.


----------



## AlienFromSomewhere (Oct 21, 2007)

Yes. Most probably I'm gonna be single forever.


----------



## trey (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm single, and it works for me. 

I've never been involved with anyone, but it's largely by choice. I have been asked out a couple times in the past but I never went (though I remained friends). The closest thing to a "date" that I've ever had was going to prom with a friend.

I've just never been interested in dating or romantic relationships.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

yes


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

This thread was created over three years ago! The first time I answered I was single, and now I'm single.


----------



## TheStig (Nov 24, 2007)

Always and forever single


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

On forms I have to check "Living with partner" :love


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I think I was a "no" when I voted in this poll way back when, but I've definitely been a "yes" for a while now.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

I plan on staying single until Im free from all this mess.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Nope, not single.


----------



## johnw38 (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm a friggin monk. Before my last GF, which was four years ago, I went eleven years single! It's hard to find/meet single people when you're my age unless you go to meat-market bars to pick up on the older, single, desperate alchoholic women (just kidding, kind of - I met quite a few). Not to mention the SA, which keeps me from taking more chances than I do....


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

You are not attracted to women who are in your age bracket ? You only go for women who are considerably younger than you like by a decade or more ?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Of course I'm single. I have been for 24 years, and will be for the next 60 years.


----------



## johnw38 (Feb 9, 2008)

Dudleyville said:


> You are not attracted to women who are in your age bracket ? You only go for women who are considerably younger than you like by a decade or more ?


Oh, no not at all. It's just that 95% of women that I meet in my age bracket are either married or engaged (ok, maybe a little bit of an exaggeration but you get my point). I wouldn't mind dating women who are younger than me, as long as they were emotionally mature.

Also, the fact that I work full time and go to school full time (making a career change), I don't get out very often. And few friends to go out with anymore. My SA is pretty intense when I go out alone, even to a movie, and ESPECIALLY when trying to a woman I'm attracted to.


----------

